# Is it worth it?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a lot of experience with scorps; inc 'hots', and I have been breeding verious species for a quite a while now and I was thinking of getting a DWA licence and breeding fat yellow tails (I've owned one for a few months, it was a rescue) and I wondered if they would be a market for them?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't see it personally.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

It's just a species I was thinking about branching out to and wondered if it would be worth breeding or just keeping them.


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

i dnt see one either , not many ppl have DWAs so they cnt take them frm you , pet shops can but then hu will they sell them to ?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

I can only tell you that it's a pretty small market here. Seems much work for a small return. Some people have invertibrates worse than snakes


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

there is a market for everything, just find it.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

nicoleparish said:


> there is a market for everything, just find it.


Yes but not every market is worth finding.

I really cannot remember the exact price but last time these came up on the lists they were not much money at all, a lot of risk for not much return. I know that isn't the whole point, but it's a lot of risk to take for small change at the end of it all.

Mason


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok i've just found the old list in question, sorry if i'm pooing on anyones strawberries who might have these advertised...

Last time they were on adults were £12 for one £9ea for 3+ or £7ea for 5+

scorplings were only availabe in groups of 5+ (what Local reps shop will shift 5 DWA scorps in a reasonable length of time?) on and were £3.50ea in groups of 5+

Mason


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

double post.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

not worth it in my opinion, its hardly worth getting a DWA for one snake


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

SiUK said:


> not worth it in my opinion, its hardly worth getting a DWA for one snake


I disagree.

It depends entirely on what your local coucil charge. Ours is £160, not an extortionate "twat tax" for owning a hot IMO.

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hmmm mines £90 but then you have to pay vets fees and public liability, which covers you for up to 5 snakes at the basic price of £190, IMO for paying all that money yearly you may as well have a few, because whether you have 1 or 5 its going to be the same price


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I agree with your POV, but at the start I don't want more than one, I may never want more than one at once, who knows.

At the moment, for the one,it's ok.

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh im gonna start with one as well, but with the option of getting more in the first year, il have to see how it goes.


----------

